# Any bikes that come with Campagnolo components as stock?



## Dr Pimper (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone know of any production bikes that come with stock Campagnolo components, because try as I might I haven't found any on the internet or anywhere else for that matter.

Are there any manufacturers that use Campagnolo gruppo's on their bikes regularly?


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Bianchi?


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

it's really hard to find campa bikes on mid-end bikes, let alone low-end. It's a shame really, Campa has lots more to offer besides chorus and record. Most Bianchi's these days are Shimano equipped.


----------



## Dr Pimper (Aug 30, 2009)

Swish said:


> it's really hard to find campa bikes on mid-end bikes, let alone low-end. It's a shame really, Campa has lots more to offer besides chorus and record. Most Bianchi's these days are Shimano equipped.


Yeah it is a real shame, they are great components. As for Bianchi, they do offer a good range of Campy equipped bikes, but only if you are willing to pay a lot.


----------



## Wayne'O 75 (Sep 23, 2008)

Most Bianchi's and Pinarello's I have seen in the shops usually come with Campagnolo.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Canondale and Specialized have/had a Campag, Shimano, SRAM build option on thier top end bikes.
Probably all mid range to top end DeRosas, Wiliers, Colnagos, if shipped built up by them still come with Campag.


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

I got both of my Lemonds off the shelf with full Campy - the first 10 years ago, new $1000, and the newest one 2 years ago for $1700


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

IMHO Veloce and Mirage are good components they just don't have the status-Bling of chorus/record.
I had a 97 Lemond Alpe d'Huez with Mirage 8 on it; I totaled the frame stripped the parts and I'm still using the Mirage crankset on bike with a 10 spd mix of Record/Chorus/Athena/Mirage components.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

My 2009 Colnago CLX came stock with Chorus 10 and the new 2010 CLX 2.0 will be equipped with either Ultegra or Athen/chorus.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

IMO, there's no reason Centaur couldn't be spec'd as an alternative to Ultegra. They're similar in cost/level of performance. It's sad that Centaur is almost unheard of in the States.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

sisu bikes
http://www.sisucycles.com/about_us.html
actually, shimano components are "custom" from sisu


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Pinarello?


----------



## thaidonnie (Aug 25, 2014)

*campy equipped bikes*

i am buying a derosa 888 full campy record equipped, also they have Super record and Chorus equipped, as well as athena equipped also. Oh tweeks in u.k, even though i live in usa, way cheaper than u.s prices i have found


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Raleigh has a 2015 with Campy.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Ribble in the UK just sent me an e-mail advertizing a 999 GBP carbon frame bike with full Veloce. Looks like a good deal.


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

You can get on a trek project 1 build...


----------



## qwertasdfg24 (Sep 18, 2012)

Wilier has GT-R or GT-S in some market, that come equipped with Athena or Centaur, for under 3k.

Edit: apparently, in USA, they're labelled GT-S, and GT-R in Canada and UK.
in US, GT-S don't have Campagnolo components, GT-R's do.


----------

